# Thoughts on my new Quarter Horse gelding Boo



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

He looks great to me! Very nice looking horse. I don't think he has a belly. He'll tone up once you start riding him. How old is he?


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

He is coming 6, yet feels like an old soul, haha


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

@livelovelaughride you have many happy years together ahead of you!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he does not have a belly. He is a nice looking horse.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_He's very cute... _
I'm not seeing "the belly" either...
I am seeing and can say he is going to look very different in appearance in a few weeks, forget months time when he muscles up appropriately ridden and tones up and moves around weight as all horses do coming back into work from winter recess now over.

Please come back and share updated pictures of him as he and you ride together making a new team effort...
Better, start a journal so you have a place to write and document your time together....would love to read the progression I would.  
*🐴...*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see a very nicely built and colored horse. I would have called him a blue roan, but I'm not sure I know the dif between a bay roan and a blue roan. He's an absolute corker!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice looking fellow. Nope, I don't see a belly either. He's built like a brick house and when he muscles up, I suspect you'll start calling him "Tank". Do you have his papers or know his breeding?


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I see from my earlier pics, he's developed a bit of a belly now?? In work, 2 lessons a week, with 2-3 trail days. Still working on getting rid of that under neck!









Here's his lineage:


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Your gelding is mostly cutting horse bred. The bottom of the bottom side is running bred.
The roan color comes from his grand dam on the bottom side. That breeding I am not familiar with.

I like his low set hocks. Nice gelding.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Roan won't skip generations. If the grand dam is roan then one of her parents was roan and her baby was roan. 

Developing nicely I'd say. Better quality protein in the forage will help that belly. 
Love me some Doc Bar.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> Roan won't skip generations. If the grand dam is roan then one of her parents was roan and her baby was roan.
> 
> Developing nicely I'd say. Better quality protein in the forage will help that belly.
> Love me some Doc Bar.


I went to allbreed to see the bottom side of the pedigree. Thats where I saw that the granddam was roan. I know the roan won't skip, so that means the dam was also roan, it's just allbreed didn't have that indicated.


----------

